# the newest sig!



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

the biggest, baddest sig yet! chambered in 357 MAGNUM! :thumbup:

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/p22...-grip-black-finish-night-sights-p-102932.html

what a typo!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Yea, had me going for a bit, that would be nice if it worked better that the desert eagle did.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dang 12-1 capacity! I bet it's light as a feather too lol


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Some people have converted P220s (maybe P226s I can't recall at the moment) to 10mm.


----------

